# needed within 25th june, Laptop with 1gb DDR5 graphics within 43000



## ridam (Jun 20, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
rs. 43000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Acer, HP, Dell, Sony
b. Dislike: Asus


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Gaming, programming( Java)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

1366*768
6) Anything else you would like to say? 

I stay in Kolkata, so can you tell me about stores and locations where i can buy it. 

requirements:

1. 1gb DDR5 graphics card, if not possible then 1 gb DDR3 will do 
2. core i5 2nd gen, and 4 gb ram. 

help me out buddies, I have set eyes on lenovo 59-315960. but i dont want a 2gb ddr3 graphics card, as at 1366*768 res. the extra graphics ram would be of no use. instead a 1gb ddr5 one would give much better results. 

I need urgent answers, as I have to buy the laptop and show it to my company within 25th june...

Does anyone have any ill experience with lenovo? kindly state....


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

You can see this laptop. It has doesn't have 1gb DDR5,it has 7670M 1gb DDR3,though its better than 520M 
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## ridam (Jun 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> You can see this laptop. It has doesn't have 1gb DDR5,it has 7670M 1gb DDR3,though its better than 520M
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System



thanx its great... although the one i mentioned had a 540m graphics not 520m, although both are inferior to 7670. i was looking forward to lenovo and Hp, so if anyone has any newz from these two companies that would be grt.
Also i need to have DOS, because i need to install windows 7 professional, and show it to my company


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 23, 2012)

Inspiron seems to be the best option for you


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lenovo Z Series Z580 (59-333346) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/1GB Graphics/Win 7 HB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

lenovo


----------



## Quanta (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks @ridam. i also need a laptop within 43K with likes of HP,Dell,Sony,Acer. 
*I like stylish sleek laptops with numeric keypad.*
Will do programming and casual gaming.
Please reply to the tread guys.Its urgent


----------



## ridam (Jun 26, 2012)

cyanide0007 said:


> Lenovo Z Series Z580 (59-333346) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/1GB Graphics/Win 7 HB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> 
> lenovo



thanx cyanide0007...  its awesome


----------



## ridam (Jun 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Inspiron seems to be the best option for you



ok, i guess so......


----------

